# Blue Bell Ice Cream



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like Bluebell is about as troubled as Chipotle.....that's a shame because they have great ice cream. Sometimes bad luck just seems to settle in spite of ones best efforts.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/another-potential-listeria-nightmare-for-blue-bell-blmg/


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Never heard of Blue Bell. Maybe their ice cream doesn't make it to PA.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Never heard of Blue Bell. Maybe their ice cream doesn't make it to PA.


I hadn't ever heard of that brand either (and I just happen to like ice cream), then I read the whole article seems to be a regional brand, distributed in like 10 southern states (southeastern).

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, kinda like grits I suppose.....and sweet tea, boiled peanuts, pimento & cheese, Dukes mayo....but I always thought they were country wide (like country music  ) although we didn't get Blue Bell until about 25 yrs ago, it was kinda like coors beer....we just thought we wasn't good enuf for it, didn't know no better . (We didn't used to get coors either, had to go to Texas to get it and bootleg it back....


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> (We didn't used to get coors either, had to go to Texas to get it and bootleg it back....


If you were like me, once Coors was available locally, it wasn't so special any more either (I must be like a cow 'the grass is greener on the other side of the fence') :lol:

Larry


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> (We didn't used to get coors either, had to go to Texas to get it and bootleg it back....


So you were the guy Burt Reynolds modeled himself after!

I get it now!!!! Snowman=Snowball!!!!! You sneaky devildawg!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

r82230 said:


> I hadn't ever heard of that brand either (and I just happen to like ice cream), then I read the whole article seems to be a regional brand, distributed in like 10 southern states (southeastern).
> 
> Larry


No, that is incorrect. The plant that is in Alabama distributes to the Southeastern states.....they have more than one plant and you can get Bluebell in the following states;

Blue Bell is available in all parts of *Texas*, Louisiana, *Mississippi*, *Alabama*, *Arizona*, Arkansas, Florida, *Georgia*, South Carolina, *Tennessee*, and in some parts of New Mexico, Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri, *Kentucky*, *Indiana*, North Carolina, *Virginia*, *Colorado* and *Wyoming*.

That is 20 states East and West of the Mississippi River.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I live 30 minutes from the main original plant where it all started. Good ice cream, only kind I like. They've had a rough couple years. Although this has probably always happened on and off, they just can't get it past the news now a days. But that's everything I suppose


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Vol said:


> No, that is incorrect. The plant that is in Alabama distributes to the Southeastern states.....they have more than one plant and you can get Bluebell in the following states;
> 
> Blue Bell is available in all parts of [/size]*Texas*, Louisiana, [/size]*Mississippi*, [/size]*Alabama*, [/size]*Arizona*, Arkansas, Florida, [/size]*Georgia*, South Carolina, [/size]*Tennessee*, and in some parts of New Mexico, Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri, [/size]*Kentucky*, [/size]*Indiana*, North Carolina, [/size]*Virginia*, [/size]*Colorado* and [/size]*Wyoming*.[/size]
> 
> ...


Oops, I stand corrected, recall is for ten states.

Larry


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Yep, kinda like grits I suppose.....and sweet tea, boiled peanuts, pimento & cheese, Dukes mayo....but I always thought they were country wide (like country music  ) although we didn't get Blue Bell until about 25 yrs ago, it was kinda like coors beer....we just thought we wasn't good enuf for it, didn't know no better . (We didn't used to get coors either, had to go to Texas to get it and bootleg it back....


Brings back memories of road trips to Sarnia Canada loading up the trunk of my ole Dodge Polara with a Canadian beer with higher alcohol content and coming back across the border and customs asking if you had anything to declare, always said no sir and they waved you right through not like it is now a days lol


----------

